# Corel Painter 11 - Not enough memory to save



## Imaimashii (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, when I try to save my project in Corel Painter I get the message "There is not enough memory to complete this operation"

Is it the tmp folder that's full? 

I got 4gig ram, I doubt that my file takes over 4 gig save...
I've disabled "create backup while save" but that didn't work either, I tried changing the save location to my external hdd, but that didn't work either!

HELP, since this is an important project!









:4-dontkno


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Wao Nice drawing man!!! 
Well this is what I would do. Verify you are saving to the Active HDD. check how much HDD free space you have. change the save location. Maybe disk repair!!?
just giving out Ideas.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted Corel yet? I've never used the program, so I have no idea what it is looking for. How much RAM do you have? How much free space on your hard drive? WHat file format are you trying to save in?


----------



## fluxfold (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you set up space for scratch disk? Have you defragged the HD lately? 
You probably need to keep a scratch disk area open on your HD. 

Also have you considered your save format. If you are working in TIFF those files will be huge. Also project files tend to be huge with all of the data for making and changing the image.


----------

